# Bandies, I need help!!



## madchicken (11 Mar 2005)

Hey, I just got accepted to challenge my level 1 snare...and I might possibly go for level 2, so I was just woundering, what kinds of stuff do I have to know?   Such as, what songs and stuff like, drags?   Your help is much appreciated, thanks alot.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (11 Mar 2005)

I will see if I can find the link, however this is all available on-line.


----------



## catalyst (11 Mar 2005)

Stanton....

How about you ask your band officer, who will be more than willing to point you in the right direction. Who has the testing stuff. Who's even getting more testing stuff next week...


----------



## Chang (11 Mar 2005)

visit www.cadets.net/pac all the band testing/levels should be somewhere on there


----------



## madchicken (11 Mar 2005)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> Stanton....
> 
> How about you ask your band officer, who will be more than willing to point you in the right direction. Who has the testing stuff. Who's even getting more testing stuff next week...



Lol sorry ma'am.   You know, I just don't want to bug you to much for to many things.   Anywho...yeah if you could, please bring me the testing stuff on tuesday?   Thanks alot ma'am


----------



## armygurl_557 (11 Mar 2005)

It may depend if you are doing Military band or Pipes and Drums, as they both have snare, but they have different programs for getting a level, as to the music you play and even the type of sticks you use.


----------



## pi-r-squared (11 Mar 2005)

I think 903 BCD's used to have a p&d band.  Don't know if it still survivws though.


----------



## madchicken (13 Mar 2005)

pi-r-squared said:
			
		

> I think 903 BCD's used to have a p&d band.   Don't know if it still survivws though.



Lol yes we had a pipe band last year.  But then we got dis-banded when our band CI left us.  But were back again...obviously we would have a highland band if I was asking for music right?


----------



## pi-r-squared (24 Mar 2005)

madchicken said:
			
		

> Lol yes we had a pipe band last year.   But then we got dis-banded when our band CI left us.   But were back again...obviously we would have a highland band if I was asking for music right?


well, you never know.  It might have been a mil band *shudders* that you were talking about.


----------



## joe_2701 (16 Jun 2005)

A little while back (as in the middle of the training year...which is now done...) I did my playing test for my level two snare drum. My drum major passed me (of course..thank you very much ha ha) but he said I still need to do my theory test, which he "would order right now". Is there actually a theory test, as i have never done a band level test in cadets, and where can i get the theory test booklet, since my DMaj hasn't been successful in gettin it.


----------



## Scothern (16 Jun 2005)

All music testing has to be done through your RCSU Music Coord or somebody they've "ok'd" to do testing.  Not to burst your bubble but your drum major probably can't test you, when I was CIC I tested to 3s at CSTC but I couldn't test even basic at the LHQ level.  As for theory test, last I knew about it was they were "going" to set up a writing group to set down some national standards, but I wouldn't count on being able to write that test on your own.  AFAIK nobody in atlantic had ever gotten a theory level outside of a CSTC while I was in.


----------

